# Rhodes and moving



## Rhodelover (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone new to this so bear with me.
Just got back from Rhodes and didn't want to leave (AGAIN) , been going for a the last 8 years but never go to tourist places only villages where we rent a small house,
We have now come to the point in our lives where we have had enough of the UK and this time we have done a lot of thinking and desided we are now going to go for it and move to Rhodes. We love the east side Massari, Malona, being two of our favourites is there anyone on this Forum that has made the move recently that could tell us what we have to do here and there to make the move appreciated:


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. We left the UK in May last year. Living in a rented 100+ year old house in the village of Kalithies.
Friends from the UK have had a house built in the village of Malona & are planning to move later this year.
My first advice is rent rather than buy.We took this advice from local Greek friends & for us this was good.
If you would like to know of our experience reference the requirements Ie Tax number, Greek health card etc, please email-


----------

